# Beau's large bump update



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Most of you probably remember my post last month about Beau's Lump. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=33730 

Well I have left it alone and it did go down some and the head seemed to disappear but it never went down. I decided I would let it just stay and decided against the surgery, since I was a total worrywart that something would happen during surgery.
About 15 minutes ago Beau came in from the bedroom and I was petting him and noticed a wet spot on his side under his lump. Not to gross anyone out but a bunch of stuff came out of it and it was think and lumpy like it had big grains of sand and it bled just alittle. It has all come out but now has a hole there and just looks really wierd. It is different colors under the skin. Like it has bruising. Reading some information out there one of the things that scares me is if it lumpy that is not a good sign.

Has anyone had any experience with one of the cysts bursting on their dog and what it looked like?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

My old dog Scooter, who was 15 when I lost him, had a big sebaceous cycst on his chest for six months or more. We didn't want to operate because of his age. I tried to keep it drained but unless the surface broke, that was hard. 

When it was open, it would put out fluid, and thick, curdly stuff. Yes, the lump did feel hard, and pushed the skin right up to a shiny mound. Then the skin would crack or open and it would drain some, but it would fill up again.

My vet said to syringe peroxide in it to clean it out. That was the best we could do for him, and it didn't really seem to be painful or a problem. If it were a wound, I would be tempted to flush it with an antiseptic liquid like I used on Nikki's side after her growths were removed.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I've never experienced anything quite like that. Thick stuff from cysts, puss form hotspots, but not lumpy...perhaps it's just from it drying out. Were you able to save any in a ziploc to show you're vet? Warm compressess might help it empty more. I'd be worried about irrigating it with anything that's not sterile given all his other problems. If you let the vet clean it up, perhaps he could get a sample for biopsy at the same time? I bet Beau feels a whole lot better after that popped. Please give that very sweet old man a big hug from me.

Margaret


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry I don't have anything useful to add, but just wanted to send along best wishes for Beau! If it were me, I'd probably let the vet check it out now that it's draining. Take care, and give that boy a belly rub for me!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My first Irisy Setter had a lump on his hip and we hd it removed, but I never saw what the stuff looked like from tht cyst. And KayCee has that tiny lump on the inisde of her leg, which is also a benign cyst according to the biopsy. I wish I could tell you more, but you know, I do remember some one, ion this forum I believe, talking about "sandy ike stuff" coming from a lump on their dog. And I think it was just a cyst.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor Beau give him a bug hug from me.


Maggie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I would get it checked put - for peace of mind if anything. Big Hugs for Beau


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I hope beau is okay, it wasnt an ulcer like thing like cats get when they get in a fight, Hugs to Beau


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I just got home from the vet. Beau's wound was flushed out and the stuff that I was describing he said is carotene (sp) it is normal. It is a little hole now because they had to cut away the dead skin that was the purple part. And it is bruised because he said it was the body pushing the cyst out of the body. And we didnt send anything out becuase he said from the looks of it, it looks like a normal cyst rupture and that there isnt really enough of it to send out. 
He is no antibiotics and I have to rub some stuff on it to keep hair and dirt out of it. 

So he is all better now. Thanks for talking me down again everyone. Yall are the best.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Well I just got home from the vet. Beau's wound was flushed out and the stuff that I was describing he said is carotene (sp) it is normal. It is a little hole now because they had to cut away the dead skin that was the purple part. And it is bruised because he said it was the body pushing the cyst out of the body. And we didnt send anything out becuase he said from the looks of it, it looks like a normal cyst rupture and that there isnt really enough of it to send out.
> He is no antibiotics and I have to rub some stuff on it to keep hair and dirt out of it.
> 
> So he is all better now. Thanks for talking me down again everyone. Yall are the best.


 
Thank god!!!! Yeah Beau!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah for Beau! All is well


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear Beau is doing better......


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Well I just got home from the vet. Beau's wound was flushed out and the stuff that I was describing he said is carotene (sp) it is normal. It is a little hole now because they had to cut away the dead skin that was the purple part. And it is bruised because he said it was the body pushing the cyst out of the body. And we didnt send anything out becuase he said from the looks of it, it looks like a normal cyst rupture and that there isnt really enough of it to send out.
> He is no antibiotics and I have to rub some stuff on it to keep hair and dirt out of it.
> 
> So he is all better now. Thanks for talking me down again everyone. Yall are the best.


Great news!!! Give him a big hug from me & Charlie


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good for Beau, glad he is done with that!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good news for Beau. He's got to feel better getting that gunk out of him. Give him a hug from his Dallas pals.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so glad you got good news about Beau today!!! He must feel much better.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Well I just got home from the vet. Beau's wound was flushed out and the stuff that I was describing he said is carotene (sp) it is normal. It is a little hole now because they had to cut away the dead skin that was the purple part. And it is bruised because he said it was the body pushing the cyst out of the body. And we didnt send anything out becuase he said from the looks of it, it looks like a normal cyst rupture and that there isnt really enough of it to send out.
> He is no antibiotics and I have to rub some stuff on it to keep hair and dirt out of it.
> 
> So he is all better now. Thanks for talking me down again everyone. Yall are the best.


I am glad to hear that he is better. I really hope that the two of you don't have any more problems. I feel so bad. Beau is such a sweetie.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear the good news!!!! Beau must feel much better now that the pressure is relieved! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is great news. I was pretty sure it was jsut a cyst that busted. Now you can breath a big sigh of relief.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Well I just got home from the vet. Beau's wound was flushed out and the stuff that I was describing he said is carotene (sp) it is normal. It is a little hole now because they had to cut away the dead skin that was the purple part. And it is bruised because he said it was the body pushing the cyst out of the body. And we didnt send anything out becuase he said from the looks of it, it looks like a normal cyst rupture and that there isnt really enough of it to send out.
> He is no antibiotics and I have to rub some stuff on it to keep hair and dirt out of it.
> 
> So he is all better now. Thanks for talking me down again everyone. Yall are the best.


Excellent News Carol!!!!! Now breathe woman!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh yay Carol, I'm so pleased for you!!! It must feel great to hopefully have some closure on this. Yeah Beau, I'm so glad your owie is on the mend!!! :wavey:


----------



## emeraldturtle (Oct 10, 2008)

I just found this site in a desperate search...OK here goes...I have a Golden named Hannah Bella...she is about a year old...I rescued her from a couple that was going to take her and her sister"now my moms dog  "and dump them out...they have the mother and father "both full blooded"and had been selling puppies but they were expecting a child and said they didn't have time to find them home...they were 12 weeks old when i took them...a couple years earlier i had actually ended up with a male puppy "Ranger Roy" I didn't purchase him...Actually a couple down the rd. had bought him for their baby...but they decided to give him away after the new wore off...anyways...now he is a wonderful dog...I love him dearly and am glad to have gotten them both...OK..Hannah had a pea size knot come up on her head just a few weeks after i got her...well it never grew any bigger until now...about 2 weeks ago i noticed one in her side that was pretty big...and the one on her head had grown a little bigger...well after 3 days her side went down...now the one on her head is the size of a golf ball...actually a little bigger today...I have been praying with it...and now tonight as i felt her for more...I felt one in the same side on her chest....but it isn't noticable...my husband has wanted to somehow get it to open and drain...it don't seem to hurt her...but it does if u put any pressure on it...I plan to call a vet tomorrow...but I really wont be able to take her for a couple weeks...due to finances...i am hysterical...I cannot quit crying...when i came to this site...i feel a little better...I have beeen worried for the worst"cancer"...I feel helpless and heartbroken...I love all my dogs Greatly but Hannah and have a rare bond...i can't explain it...she is the cutest.sweetest dog i have ever owned...her brother and sister are doing great and they are both healthy...Ranger has an appointment to be fixed thru a program my small city has...$35.00 for males and $45 for females...they actually transport them to another vet Wallys...about 100 miles from here...i was wanting Hannah to make the trip with him...but I don't want to send her with that huge thing on her head...Please Pray for Hannah Bella...She just has to be okay....Pray that my realestate will sale fast so I can get her the help she may need...any feed back will be greatly appreciated...I dont know what to do ...I am gonna go try to fix my profile on here and add photos of Ranger and Hannah...so check back....and your dog is soooo Handsome!!!!
 Feeling Helpleess...About Hannah Bella


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im glad Beau is doing well! Poor guy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

emeraldturtle said:


> I just found this site in a desperate search...OK here goes...I have a Golden named Hannah Bella...she is about a year old...I rescued her from a couple that was going to take her and her sister"now my moms dog  "and dump them out...they have the mother and father "both full blooded"and had been selling puppies but they were expecting a child and said they didn't have time to find them home...they were 12 weeks old when i took them...a couple years earlier i had actually ended up with a male puppy "Ranger Roy" I didn't purchase him...Actually a couple down the rd. had bought him for their baby...but they decided to give him away after the new wore off...anyways...now he is a wonderful dog...I love him dearly and am glad to have gotten them both...OK..Hannah had a pea size knot come up on her head just a few weeks after i got her...well it never grew any bigger until now...about 2 weeks ago i noticed one in her side that was pretty big...and the one on her head had grown a little bigger...well after 3 days her side went down...now the one on her head is the size of a golf ball...actually a little bigger today...I have been praying with it...and now tonight as i felt her for more...I felt one in the same side on her chest....but it isn't noticable...my husband has wanted to somehow get it to open and drain...it don't seem to hurt her...but it does if u put any pressure on it...I plan to call a vet tomorrow...but I really wont be able to take her for a couple weeks...due to finances...i am hysterical...I cannot quit crying...when i came to this site...i feel a little better...I have beeen worried for the worst"cancer"...I feel helpless and heartbroken...I love all my dogs Greatly but Hannah and have a rare bond...i can't explain it...she is the cutest.sweetest dog i have ever owned...her brother and sister are doing great and they are both healthy...Ranger has an appointment to be fixed thru a program my small city has...$35.00 for males and $45 for females...they actually transport them to another vet Wallys...about 100 miles from here...i was wanting Hannah to make the trip with him...but I don't want to send her with that huge thing on her head...Please Pray for Hannah Bella...She just has to be okay....Pray that my realestate will sale fast so I can get her the help she may need...any feed back will be greatly appreciated...I dont know what to do ...I am gonna go try to fix my profile on here and add photos of Ranger and Hannah...so check back....and your dog is soooo Handsome!!!!
> Feeling Helpleess...About Hannah Bella


Does you're vet let you charge or just pay some of the bill??
I think you need to get it checked out, she's only 1 year old right?
Good Luck to you, hope you can work something out!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

EmeraldTurtle,
Hello and welcome. I am so sorry you had to find us under these circumstances and will pray that Hannah Belle is going to be ok. Tell your husband under no circumstances to open it. Put the warm compresses on it and have the vet look at it. He could make it worse. I know you are scared but dont panic. It could be a sebacious cyst (sp) and not cancer. And probably is. Have you spoken to your vet to see if he/she will take a payment plan from you? Mine does that as long as I agree to make a payment weekly or biweekly. 
It is wonderful that you and your mom took in those sweet pups and gave them a loving home. I pray those people are not breeding those dogs anymore. And also wonderful you took in Ranger Roy too. 
You might want to post this again in the introductions so you might get more responses since this an older thread. But thank you for the kind words about my sweet boy. I will be looking for pictures of Hannah Bella and Ranger Roy.


----------

